# just wanted to show my ride



## jalopyjimmy13 (Oct 25, 2011)

had it for 9 years super reliable rebuilt the bendex 2 sp 8 years ago just got the springer n last night i put a longer chrome fender with a peak on the front looks killer so what ya think


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 25, 2011)

*so what ya think*

Cool bike, love the red rims.


----------

